# [Wiffi]configuración de red por wiffi (Solucionado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Estoy intentando configurar una conexión vía wiffi y no soy capaz.

tengo un router linksys y un portátil con una tarjeta wireless con chip intel 4965AG.

La versión del kernel es la 2.6.29 y tengo activado lo siguiente:

```
<M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN                                                                        

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver                                                          

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver                                                                 

  │ │                                     [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                                                                           

  │ │                                     [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN                                                                           

  │ │                                     <M> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection                                                        

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable RF kill support in iwl3945 drivers                                                             

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers                                                        

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwl3945 driver                                                                

  │ │                                     [*]   Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver   
```

```
lspci |grep Wireless

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
```

mi configuración es la siguiente:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

essid_wlan0="linksys"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="1"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcp_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=2

eapol_version=1

network={

   ssid="linksys"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA2

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   group=TKIP CCMP

   psk=contraseña

   priority=5

}

```

Ni knetworkmanager ni wicd me llegan a detectar la tarjeta :S

Me puden echar una mano?

Un Saludo!

----------

## esteban_conde

Suponiendo que todo lo que muestras funcionase, te faltaría si no lo tienes hacho ya:

1) cd /etc/init.d

2) ln -sf net.lo net.wlan0

3) rc-update add net.wlan0 default

Para probar en el momento sin tener que reiniciar ./net.wlan0 start, todo ello no olvides hacerlo como root, aunque si lo olvidas no te va a dejar hacer el enlace y lo vas a notar.

----------

## ekz

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Suponiendo que todo lo que muestras funcionase, te faltaría si no lo tienes hacho ya:
> 
> 1) cd /etc/init.d
> 
> 2) ln -sf net.lo net.wlan0
> ...

 

No he trasteado mucho con wifis en gentoo, por lo que corregidme cualquier error. Hace unas semanas ayudé a un colega a instalar gentoo y después de los pasos que comenta Esteban, también había que levantar la tarjeta:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si entiendo bien, el problema inicia porque tu tarjeta no aparece, revisaste qué módulos se están cargando.

----------

## opotonil

¿Tienes instalado el net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode? 

Hecha un vistazo al wiki a ver si te ayuda:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

Salu2.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Suponiendo que todo lo que muestras funcionase, te faltaría si no lo tienes hacho ya:
> 
> 1) cd /etc/init.d
> 
> 2) ln -sf net.lo net.wlan0
> ...

 

No había echo el enlace. Tras hacerlo y ejecutar ./net.wlan0 start me devuelve esto:

```
./net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

*   /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf not found               [ !! ]

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

Estos son los modulos que tengo cargados: 

```
lsmod |grep iwl

iwlagn                 63612  0

iwlcore                59640  1 iwlagn

led_class               1728  1 iwlcore

mac80211               96912  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

cfg80211               27848  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211

firmware_class          4488  4 iwlagn,tg3,qla2xxx,pcmcia

```

```
emerge -p iwl4965-ucode

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21
```

Voy echarle otro ojo al wiki a ver si me he saltado algo.

Un Saludo!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...
> 
> *   /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf not found              

 No se cuantas cosas más te pueden faltar, pero ahí te pone que falta el archivo /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.

Lista el directorio /etc/wpa_supplicant/ para ver que contiene, a veces ponen un archivo de ejemplo como pudiera se wpa_supplicant.conf.example, se copia con el nombre que el sistema espera cp wpa_supplicant.conf.example wpa_supplicant.conf y listo (se entiende que es un archivo de configuración y a lo mejor tienes que retocarlo, pero suelen venir con directivas por defecto y no tiene pegas).

EDITO:

Existe un paquete net-wireless/wpa_supplicant que deberias tenerlo instalado.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Tengo instalado wpa_supplicant

```
emerge -p wpa_supplicant

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4
```

y la configuración de wpa_supplicant.conf es la que puse mas arriba.

```
ls /etc/wpa_supplicant

wpa_cli.sh  wpa_supplicant.conf
```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant/

ap_scan=2

eapol_version=1

network={

   ssid="linksys"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA2

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   group=TKIP CCMP

   psk=clave

   priority=5

}

```

No entiendo el porque del mensaje de que no cuentra el fichero. :s

Un Saludo,

----------

## t4d3o

Mira a ver si el fallo esta en esta linea.

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

En el wiki no hacen referencia al fichero de configuracion, ademas esta mal puesto no? Deberia ser /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

EDITADO:

En una segunda vuelta, veo que esa misma linea la tienes dos veces. Mira a ver si van por ahí los tiros.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> Mira a ver si el fallo esta en esta linea.
> 
> Código:
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
> ...

 

Apoyo la moción muy bien observado si señor.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> Mira a ver si el fallo esta en esta linea.
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
> ```
> ...

 

Hola,

Pues ahí estaba el problema, que despiste!

Bueno ya puede arrancar net.wlan0 pero me nosé como levantar la conexión.

```
./net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

Pensaba que podría levantarla al igual que eth0 con dhcpcd wlan0 pero al intentarlo me da un error de timeout.

```
config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcp_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

La luz de wirelless del router está encendida y haciendo iwconfig veo que detecta el essid del router.

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"linksys"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=-1 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Como puedo activarla?

Un Saludo  y gracias!

----------

## esteban_conde

Si sabes la IP que tiene el router en local para probar la conexion (Luego afinas todo lo que quieras en /etc/cond.d/net) asignale a wlan0 una IP a mano de la misma red que el router y luego como gateway la IP del router.

Ejemplo:

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.101/24

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

despues de eso ejecuta iwconfig a ver si te da algun tipo de calidad de señal.

Un comando que te puede dar alguna pista es route.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Bueno ayer finalmente pude trastear y ya conseguí detectar la red y conectarme a ella  :Smile: 

Ahora la unica duda que tengo es como activar el cifrado de la conexión pues si intento conectarme a la red(mediante wicd) me salta el mensaje de que la red necesita tener activado el cifrado.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!

Un Saludo!

----------

